# Divided tank pictures?



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Heyyy does anyone have any pictures of a divided tank set up that I can peek at??8)


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

my divided 10g

it looks bad rightnow. i gotta fix all the plants


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

ooooo I love it! are your plants real? im thinking about switching from fake to real. aslo thinking about splitting my 10gal in half and getting another betta  I really like your tank set up!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

10 gallon, divided in two, planted..









Same tank with silk plants..









6 gallon divided in 3 (I don't suggest doing this.. this is a temporary tank).


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

yess they all real .. you should definitly make the switch to real plants...once you do you will never go back to fake! as long as you have some sort of flourescent lighting you should go ahead and try some of the easy ones to start with like ferns and moss. Your fish will thank you.


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

1fish2fish thats exactly what i want to do with my tank. I love it! im definately going to switch to real plants in the future along with florescent lighting. right now I have incadescant lights and they suck


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=36443&page=3
my pic is here


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, here's how my tanks used to be! They have sinced been changed a little. LOL I'm always rearranging and getting new fish... 

















And my little 5g divided:


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's mine, divided in half before I divided it for 3


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

mine half done


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome pics! yayy Im so excited to start mine soon and get another betta ^_^


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's mine, 10 gallon split 5 ways. I am going to change some of the sections, though...


----------

